# Front end loader



## Sandbob (Sep 16, 2018)

I’m new to this forum so I might need to be directed to the proper place. The curl-dump function will only operate with the bucket on the ground(just happened)hoses are all connected,fluid is full. All the rest of hydraulics working fine. I can swap curl-dump hoses with boom hoses and the boom works but the curl- dump has the same problem. Cylinders not leaking. Help please


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum Sandbob. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and I'm sure one or more of the members will help. You might want to tell us what tractor this is on.

If you get a chance please drop by our Tractor of the month Forum and cast your vote in the current Tractor of the month contest.
Again, welcome to the Tractor Forum


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Sounds like bad packings. One way to test is to remove hoses from one of your cylinders and cap them. Then try to curl or dump. If no curl or dump reanstall the hoses and remove hoses on the other cylinder and cap. If you get curl and dump you know witch is bad. It is not common that both cylinders are bad but could happen. There are other tests that can be done but start with this one and let us know the results.
By the way welcome to the forum.


----------



## Sandbob (Sep 16, 2018)

Thanks. That is what I was going to try. I have to go get some caps. I will let you know.


----------



## Sandbob (Sep 16, 2018)

Definitatly the right cylinder. Took it apart and the nut on the end of the ram was off and oblonged. Got to get another nut besides myself. Thanks


----------



## Sandbob (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You want a grade 8 if SAE size, or the metric 10.9 or 12.9 if it is a metric tractor.


----------

